# Anyone use Skype?



## JetwingX (Sep 26, 2004)

If you do, what do you think about it (i haven't gotten a chance to test it yet but it looks interesting)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 26, 2004)

I am using it and it's really great. A++ from my side. The login takes some time, but everything else works fine. Even using the built-in micro and speakers at the same time, there is no echo. And I think the prices are ok.


----------



## legacyb4 (Sep 26, 2004)

Version 0.8 stunk for me, but the last two updates (0.9 and 0.10) have been great. Audio quality is pretty good (a bit flat for my taste), and it seems pretty stable.

I use it for international Skype-Skype calls with my brother and it's been a tool to have.


----------



## Markim (Oct 19, 2004)

I am using version 0.10.0.1 and it works pretty good. It's not as good as iChat but, hey, iChat cannot do phone calls.

Has anybody made experience with bluetooth headsets? I bought a bluetooth USB adaptor and have a bluetooth Sony Ericson headset. Mac OS X finds both devices and is able to pair them and connect the headset but I cannot manage to get the audio in and out set to the headset.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 19, 2004)

Markim said:
			
		

> I am using version 0.10.0.1 and it works pretty good. It's not as good as iChat but, hey, iChat cannot do phone calls.
> 
> Has anybody made experience with bluetooth headsets? I bought a bluetooth USB adaptor and have a bluetooth Sony Ericson headset. Mac OS X finds both devices and is able to pair them and connect the headset but I cannot manage to get the audio in and out set to the headset.


Get the d-link DBT120 adapter and update the firmware. You will then be able to pair with your headset and successfully use your headset even with skype


----------



## DanTekGeek (Oct 19, 2004)

i used it on windows with a 1.5/256 dsl connection, and it was such a bandwidth hog, that i couldent even surf the web while i was using it. other than that, its a great program, and if you have a big pipe, then youll love it


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 20, 2004)

DanTekGeek said:
			
		

> i used it on windows with a 1.5/256 dsl connection, and it was such a bandwidth hog, that i couldent even surf the web while i was using it. other than that, its a great program, and if you have a big pipe, then youll love it


Hmmm, very strange. A friend in Iran talked to me over skype using a 56k modem. Worked pretty fine..


----------



## ken_ww (Feb 5, 2007)

Zammy-Sam (or anyone else who can help),
I too have a Sony-Ericsson headset (HBH-60) and already have a D-Link DBT-120 Bluetooth USB adapter. I'm running MacOS X 10.3.9. How can I check which version of Bluetooth firmware is installed, where can I download up-to-date versions and how can I install them?


----------



## monktus (Feb 5, 2007)

I've found Skype to be great overall but the call quality can vary a lot. The first time I used it properly I was speaking to my friends over in Philadelphia and it sounded really good, however a while later I called my friend down in Leeds and it sounded ass. Could have been his cable connection, I think he'd been having problems with it. I was thinking about getting a wireless Skype phone for it.


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 5, 2007)

The quality is much better when using Skype to call land lines, than when using Skype to free call other Skype users (and still much cheaper than land line to land line calls).


----------



## pds (Feb 8, 2007)

ken_ww said:


> Zammy-Sam (or anyone else who can help),
> I too have a Sony-Ericsson headset (HBH-60) and already have a D-Link DBT-120 Bluetooth USB adapter. I'm running MacOS X 10.3.9. How can I check which version of Bluetooth firmware is installed, where can I download up-to-date versions and how can I install them?



I don't know about where to get update or how to install it, other than upgrading to tiger. But you can find the version using system profiler. Under the Apple, choose "About this Mac" and click More Info...

FWIW on 10.4.8 Bluetooth =   Apple Bluetooth Software Version:	1.7.11f14


----------

